# Having difficulties getting my 3rd GPU to work.



## dooblydodo (Apr 1, 2021)

I've been running an RTX 2070 on a PCIe riser &  an RTX 3070 on my motherboard for a few months now and haven't had any issues whatsoever.

I lucked out and managed to snag an RTX 3060 Ti for retail price. I took it and hooked it up to a PCIe riser and have had nothing but trouble. Sometimes I'll get "Code 43" errors, and sometimes I'll get no errors at all. All three GPUs show up in Device Manager, but the 3060 Ti will not show up in Afterburner or any of my miners no matter what I do.

I thought maybe I was asking too much of my 700w PSU so I bought a Corsair 750w PSU to add some extra power, but that also didn't fix it.

I've tried different risers. I've tried using DDU and reinstalling the drivers. I've tried going into my bios and turning on above 4G decoding & changing some of the PCIe options, but nothing has worked.

If anyone has any advice or tips I'd be greatly appreciative, thanks!


----------



## trog100 (Apr 1, 2021)

have you tried the new card on its own.. ??

or in simple terms are you sure it works..

trog


----------



## dooblydodo (Apr 1, 2021)

trog100 said:


> have you tried the new card on its own.. ??
> 
> or in simple terms are you sure it works..
> 
> trog



thanks for the response. ive plugged the card directly into the motherboard and it works fine like that.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 1, 2021)

dooblydodo said:


> thanks for the response. ive plugged the card directly into the motherboard and it works fine like that.



well at least we now know the card works..

trog


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 1, 2021)

What's the motherboard model? 

Have your tried switching around the order of the cards?


----------



## dooblydodo (Apr 1, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> What's the motherboard model?
> 
> Have your tried switching around the order of the cards?



Yeah. I've tried doing that. I tried putting the 3060 Ti in my PC & then putting the 3070 on the riser. If I do that then the PC will still detect everything, but Afterburner and Miners won't detect the 3070.
Using a Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE.


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 1, 2021)

dooblydodo said:


> Yeah. I've tried doing that. I tried putting the 3060 Ti in my PC & then putting the 3070 on the riser. If I do that then the PC will still detect everything, but Afterburner and Miners won't detect the 3070.
> Using a Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE.


Hmmm, and you mentioned you've tried another riser too...could it be an Afterburner-specific/Miner-specific setting you need to change?


----------



## claes (Apr 1, 2021)

It’d be helpful if you filled out your system specs in your profile so we know what you’re working with  We can’t really help without knowing your CPU, the exact PSU model, etc

Can’t say for sure without more info but if you are running a mainstream CPU there’s a possibility you’re pushing the PSU beyond it’s limits.

3060 ti — 200W
3070 — 220W
2070 — 175W
= 595W

Generaly speaking you want ~10% headroom for your PSU ie a 750W PSU if you’re pulling 675W


----------



## dooblydodo (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for the responses, everyone. I went to visit my mother earlier and she has a PC that I built her last year. While I was there I took the PCI-E riser with the 3060 Ti and plugged it into that PC and it worked on that rig, and was detected just fine by miners & afterburner so it would seem the risers are working.



claes said:


> It’d be helpful if you filled out your system specs in your profile so we know what you’re working with  We can’t really help without knowing your CPU, the exact PSU model, etc
> 
> Can’t say for sure without more info but if you are running a mainstream CPU there’s a possibility you’re pushing the PSU beyond it’s limits.
> 
> ...




I'll do that right after my post.

I have two PSU's. One being a 750w Antec (previously said 700, but was wrong) & a 750w Corsair. The Antec is powering the PCI-E risers & 2070 & 3060 Ti. Meanwhile, the Corsair is powering my motherboard & the 3070.


----------

